
Viet Nam is 97M people within 1k miles from the outbreak. only ≈ 100 cases. How? - smooke
https://hackernoon.com/what-the-west-can-learn-from-vietnams-response-to-covid-19-nt1zi32jl
======
Fjolsvith
Malaria medicine.

